# Shelf Life



## lucifuge (Jan 28, 2010)

I bought some research chems about a year ago, they're still sealed and have been sitting in my cabinet ever since. They should still be good right?

I only ask because I noticed that one of them had changed color. It was originally pink... now it's a dark reddish brown color.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks lucifuge, check your PM's


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 29, 2010)

lucifuge said:


> I bought some research chems about a year ago, they're still sealed and have been sitting in my cabinet ever since. They should still be good right?
> 
> I only ask because I noticed that one of them had changed color. It was originally pink... now it's a dark reddish brown color.




Shelf life is usually 1.5-2 years when stored in a cool, dark dry place.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!
good looking out


----------

